# Voiceover Help



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey I don't know if any of you can do voiceovers on here but could someone please take a stab at this in sort of a deep voice?: 
*Welcome to Shady Hallows (pronounced: Shady Hollows)
While inside
the haunt please do not to not touch the monsters, although they may
touch you. No open flames or outside light source of any kind will be permitted. Please watch your step and do not run, push, or shove.
Enjoy your time, however long it lasts. (evil laugh)
*


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Shady,
I put this together for you. This is a protected sample. www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/ShadyHollowsProtected.mp3 .
If you would like to purchase the mp3 (Unprotected) the cost is $15. you can pm me or contact me thru my site.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone else looking for Haunt Greeting/ rules or any other voice overs, now is the time. Don't wait til the last minute. I changed my pricing structure to your benefit and added some more discounted pre-produced voice overs to my site as well.


----------

